# Tots bots easyfit v1 vs v2



## discoclare

Hi,
Sorry if this has been asked before but I am thinking of buying a Tots Bots Easyfit. I see the new v2 is out and because of this I keep seeing v1's for sale. Does anyone have experience of these and know what the difference is? As I'm thinking that v1 look a good price but if they're rubbish for some reason I guess it's a false economy to get them.


----------



## dougie

my v1 was one of the first nappies i bought
it took me a while to like it but now im used to it it is a really reliable nappy. it has taken some perseverance as it was wicking and leaking alot but now we have no troubles with it

after going to a nappy social evening held by our council, i got talking to the lady who runs fill your pants, and she was telling me how brilliant the v2s are and ive ordered one this morning - they feel lovely, and look really slim, but it hasn't arrived yet (obviously, only ordered it about an hour ago!) so can't let you know how it performs


----------



## minttea

I've only used the one, and it was only a tiny poo - but held LOADS of wee with no leaks. It fitted really nicely too, her normal leggings fitted over the top no problem :flower:


----------



## Mynx

I have v1 and v2 Easyfits and I love both! I also have some Totsbots pockets (the insert isnt attached to the nappy like with the v1) that I'm selling - £7 each :lol: 
Like Dougie, initially I had some wicking problems with the v1 but now that seems to be ok :thumbup: 
The v2 are much softer on the inside and on the outside and more absorbant. I managed to get 6 hours out of a v2 that had only been prewashed once! That's amazing. Hence I've ordered more lol! 
Just lately, I seem to be reaching more and more for both versions of my Easyfits. They're fab nappies to have in a stash :thumbup: I have 15 v1 and 13 v2 and I still want more :haha:


----------



## jessabella

I really want teenifits do you think they would preform like easy fits, just smaller fit? Anyone know?


----------



## Mynx

The Teenyfits are just as good hun, just on a smaller scale ;) I know there's alot of ladies on here that really rate the Teenyfits :thumbup:


----------



## jessabella

ohh thanks hun...well just got out of hospital with another pre term labour scare so I know I will be needed some teenyfits or something for my little bitti one


----------



## emmawoo77

Hi

how did you stop the wicking on your V1s got to dash baby crying!!!

Thanks in advance

Emma x


----------

